# 2012 - 2013 Raptors Starting Lineup



## scolon5060

Hey whats up guys? Just wondering who do you think will start for the Raptors for the upcoming season. I would have to say 1-Lowry 2-Derozan 3-Fields 4-Bargnani and 5-Valanciunas. I guess a lot of it depends on what happens in training camp and preseason but what do you guys think so far? If you guys want to see all of the offseason moves check them out here


----------



## Porn Player

I was literally just creating this thread. 

I see that you're trying to score some publicity for your site, and I would have preferred if you had gone about it in the correct manner. That said, it's appreciated that you chose to drop by here and discuss our great team. I will send you a PM now explaining how we like things to be done regarding links etc.

I'll take your predicted starting IX, and raise you a full DC;

Lowry/Jose/Lucas III
DD/Ross/Anderson
Fields/Kleiza/McGuire
Bargs/Ed/Acy
Jonas/Amir/Gray

The talent level was abysmal last year, and with Andrea off the floor, we couldn't score the ball worth squat. With him back, and improved all round cast, and 3 rookies on the hardwood, it's going to be a much more exciting year. I can't wait for it to start.


----------



## scolon5060

Jonas Valnciunas didn't impress me as much as I was hoping for in the Olympics this summer. I wonder how well he will adapt to the speed of the NBA game. Kleiza did impress me in the Olympics. If he stays healthy he could help the team out big time, might even start over Fields especially if Fields offense is as bad as it was in NY last season.


----------



## Porn Player

^ I thought Jonas had a hard time, especially as his Coach is an 'old-school' guy that plays the seasoned vet regardless of what's actually happening on the floor. 

In the little time Jonas did get towards the end of the Olympics, he was very impressive. He played hard, grabbed boards and filled up the LTU team with energy. I will admit, if I hadn't seen that final game, I would have been slightly nervous, as it stands, I really believe he'll be great. 

Fouls could be an issue, but they always are for rookie big men.


----------



## seifer0406

Jonas should start but it wouldn't surprise me if Amir gets the starting pos for most of the year. Because of foul trouble Amir will only be good for about 20-25 min a night which means that there is plenty of PT for Jonas. I think Acy will be in the d-league for most of the year.

Landry Fields had a terrible start last year offensively. If he struggles early we might see DD/Ross at the 2/3.

Jose should be gone by mid season. If some playoff team loses their starting PG due to injury Jose would be a good short term replacement.


----------



## southeasy

Kyle Lowry
DeMar DeRozan
Landry Fields
Andrea Bargnani
Amir Johnson

could hopefully see Valanciunas & Ross earn starter's minutes by mid-season; doubt Gray starts over Amir forcing Amir/Davis/Val to come off the bench; depending on how Landry starts the year, we could see Ross/McGuire earn that time.


----------



## lucky777s

Really only the C spot that is open. I don't like starting Val because the first few minutes of a game is when most nba teams actually focus on getting the ball inside and you usually see some early calls from officials to 'set the tone'. That always adds up to foul trouble for young C's. Plus I don't want the 82 game season wearing out our young big too much with major minutes from the start. Protect his legs for the future because we need him to develop into a force inside.

This year I want to see who Casey really is as a coach. He has his players in place now. Will he be a KO style coach who micro manages the O and plays his 'Mike Curry' types regardless of how they play. or will he show that he can be more than a one trick pony that sacrificed everything else to mask defensive issues and improve D stats. Fouling everyone who gets into the paint cannot continue to be our strategy.

Will Casey even mention the 8rpg target for Bargs this year or will that quietly be forgotten this year.

I am very curious to see our O system this year. Will it still go through Bargs like last year or will Lowry be super aggressive. Will DDs shot attempts decline as a result. Will be interesting.


----------



## RollWithEm

This team isn't going anywhere without an extremely effective Jonas. I say throw him out there early and often. Let the kid get some reps against the best in the world. If he hits the rookie wall, then give Amir his minutes.


----------



## Porn Player

lucky777s said:


> Really only the C spot that is open. I don't like starting Val because the first few minutes of a game is when most nba teams actually focus on getting the ball inside and you usually see some early calls from officials to 'set the tone'. That always adds up to foul trouble for young C's. Plus I don't want the 82 game season wearing out our young big too much with major minutes from the start. Protect his legs for the future because we need him to develop into a force inside.
> 
> This year I want to see who Casey really is as a coach. He has his players in place now. Will he be a KO style coach who micro manages the O and plays his 'Mike Curry' types regardless of how they play. or will he show that he can be more than a one trick pony that sacrificed everything else to mask defensive issues and improve D stats. Fouling everyone who gets into the paint cannot continue to be our strategy.
> 
> Will Casey even mention the 8rpg target for Bargs this year or will that quietly be forgotten this year.


Really enjoyed this post. 

It's honestly just exciting as a Raptor fan to have something to follow this season. 

Finally.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

PG Lowry Calderon Lucas
SG Derozan Ross 
SF Fields Klieza Anderson
PF Bargnani Davis Acy 
C Jhonson Val Gray


----------



## Fan Since Day 1

Point Guard: Kyle Lowry
Shooting Guard: DeMar DeRozan
Small Forward: Landry Fields
Power Forward: Andrea Bargnani
Center: Amir Johnson(I can see Gray getting a lot more starts than fans might think)

This is a decent line-up. Nothing special, but better than last season. Amir Johnson at the center position concerns me because I strongly disagree with Amir Johnson being a starter in this league, but he's the only one we've got right now until Valanciunas eventually takes over. I can also see Ross taking over the starting SG position over DDR due to being a better defender, but i've been wrong many times before .


----------

